#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  نرم افزار کم حجم مدیریت عکس

## farah676

با سلام
 نرم افزار پر قدرت و کم حجم مدیریت عکس و کاملا بی دردسر

----------

*DPS12*,*fkh52000*,*ghazall*,*sina83*,*tamir405*,*رضااصغری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

